# Ricordare le persone



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

Ieri sera mi hanno sgridato perché ho detto ad una persona che me la ricorderò per sempre per le sue eccelse doti…orali.
Ueh, ognuno ricorda le persone che escono dalla sua vita per i motivi che sa lui, mica dovrà rendere conto anche di questo. 
Voi cosa ricordate dei vostri ex? Tutto un complesso di sensescion o un qualcosa in particolare? Bon scappo che ho la mia dose di …bacetti serale.


----------



## Lostris (23 Giugno 2022)

Penso che l’importante sia innanzitutto ricordarsi bene perché sono ex


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi hanno sgridato perché ho detto ad una persona che me la ricorderò per sempre per le sue eccelse doti…orali.
> Ueh, ognuno ricorda le persone che escono dalla sua vita per i motivi che sa lui, mica dovrà rendere conto anche di questo.
> Voi cosa ricordate dei vostri ex? Tutto un complesso di sensescion o un qualcosa in particolare? Bon scappo che ho la mia dose di …bacetti serale.


ma parli solo di lati positivi o anche negativi?


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Io in genere le storie le vivo non solo a letto quindi sinceramente non ho persone che ricordo solo per le doti amatorie...


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Giugno 2022)

Stessa cosa io...


----------



## Koala (23 Giugno 2022)

Ho un’ex amica (va bene uguale?) che la ricordo moooolto bene per le sue ascelle particolarmente compromettenti


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Io ricordo tutte le mie ex.
Dettagli, momenti, episodi
Soprattutto momenti dove ho provato sensazioni particolari.
Ricordo quasi tutte cose belle, e poche meno belle.
Non dettagli sessuali... sensazioni, emozioni, sorprese,  parole


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io ricordo tutte le mie ex.
> Dettagli, momenti, episodi
> Soprattutto momenti dove ho provato sensazioni particolari.
> Ricordo quasi tutte cose belle, e poche meno belle.
> Non dettagli sessuali... sensazioni, emozioni, sorprese,  parole


Sai se ci penso è vero...anche io se mi metto a ripensare alle mie storie passate non ho quasi ricordi brutti, solo cose belle...effettivamente con il tempo si idealizzano un po' le persone con cui siamo stati...mi piace ripensare più che altro alle risate che mi ci sono fatta insieme oppure ai piccoli gesti che ci sono stati in quel momento che mi hanno fatto pensare di essere con la persona giusta.


----------



## Etta (23 Giugno 2022)

Io ricordo quasi tutti ( anche se sono tanti  ) ma la maggioranza sono usciti di scena in modo pessimo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Io quello che ricordo meglio in assoluto perché semplicemente l ho idealizzato è stato il ragazzo con cui sono stata ad intermittenza dalla 5 superiore fino a quando mi sono messa con mio marito...
Mai stati insieme ufficialmente...ma ogni tanto ci ritrovavano e ci frequentavamo per un po'...
Per lui io sono stata la prima...
Il pomeriggio quando l abbiamo fatto in  cantina da lui è stato magico....
E anche in un altra occasione con lui ho provato la stessa magia...il capodanno 2000/2001...
Un freddo micidiale...ma non abbiamo rinunciato a farlo in macchina...fino ben oltre l alba ..
Quando penso a lui ...ho un filo di rimpianto...
Io volevo sicurezze in quel periodo...lui non era pronto ..
Ci siamo persi...
Poi io mi sono messa con mio marito...
E lui.... è andato avanti per la sua strada....
Chissà...se gli avessi dato più tempo...magari sarebbe stato tutto diverso....


----------



## Etta (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io quello che ricordo meglio in assoluto perché semplicemente l ho idealizzato è stato il ragazzo con cui sono stata ad intermittenza dalla 5 superiore fino a quando mi sono messa con mio marito...
> Mai stati insieme ufficialmente...ma ogni tanto ci ritrovavano e ci frequentavamo per un po'...
> Per lui io sono stata la prima...
> Il pomeriggio quando l abbiamo fatto in  cantina da lui è stato magico....
> ...


Ohmamma anno 2000. Io giocavo ancora a nascondino.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ohmamma anno 2000. Io giocavo ancora a nascondino.


Facevi i pompini di nascosto?


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ohmamma anno 2000. Io giocavo ancora a nascondino.


E poi non capisci perché stai antipatica alle persone


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai se ci penso è vero...anche io se mi metto a ripensare alle mie storie passate non ho quasi ricordi brutti, solo cose belle...effettivamente con il tempo si idealizzano un po' le persone con cui siamo stati...mi piace ripensare più che altro alle risate che mi ci sono fatta insieme oppure ai piccoli gesti che ci sono stati in quel momento che mi hanno fatto pensare di essere con la persona giusta.


Ogni tanto mi chiedo.... chissà se anche tutte loro si ricordano di me..
Sarebbe bello poter chiedere che ricordo hanno di noi .... o forse è meglio di no


----------



## Etta (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Facevi i pompini di nascosto?


Mo non esageriamo.


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io ricordo tutte le mie ex.
> Dettagli, momenti, episodi
> Soprattutto momenti dove ho provato sensazioni particolari.
> Ricordo quasi tutte cose belle, e poche meno belle.
> Non dettagli sessuali... sensazioni, emozioni, sorprese,  parole


Anche io, ma non solo gli ex, anche gli amici, i colleghi…


----------



## Etta (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E poi non capisci perché stai antipatica alle persone


Sto antipatica perchè giocavo a nascondino?


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io quello che ricordo meglio in assoluto perché semplicemente l ho idealizzato è stato il ragazzo con cui sono stata ad intermittenza dalla 5 superiore fino a quando mi sono messa con mio marito...
> Mai stati insieme ufficialmente...ma ogni tanto ci ritrovavano e ci frequentavamo per un po'...
> Per lui io sono stata la prima...
> Il pomeriggio quando l abbiamo fatto in  cantina da lui è stato magico....
> ...


Il capodanno 2000


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi chiedo.... chissà se anche tutte loro si ricordano di me..
> Sarebbe bello poter chiedere che ricordo hanno di noi .... o forse è meglio di no


Non so te ma io ho mantenuto un buon rapporto un po' con tutti...non ho mai avuto problemi a continuare a frequentare gente con cui sono stata..su questo sono sempre stata molto razionale, se vedevo che non era più storia chiudevo ma erano comunque persone con cui ero stata bene(e su questo riconosco di essere stata molto fortunata) e dove è stato possibile non ho perso i contatti...solo un ragazzo a tutt'oggi non mi parla...mi dispiace ma conoscendo la storia non me la prendo e accetto la sua decisione.


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sto antipatica perchè giocavo a nascondino?


Ti sembra carino fare notare a gente come me e Giulia che in confronto a te siamo vecchiette?


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il capodanno 2000


Io ero a letto con la febbre a 39....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ero a letto con la febbre a 39....


Poveraaaa...che brutto...


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non so te ma io ho mantenuto un buon rapporto un po' con tutti...non ho mai avuto problemi a continuare a frequentare gente con cui sono stata..su questo sono sempre stata molto razionale, se vedevo che non era più storia chiudevo ma erano comunque persone con cui ero stata bene(e su questo riconosco di essere stata molto fortunata) e dove è stato possibile non ho perso i contatti...solo un ragazzo a tutt'oggi non mi parla...mi dispiace ma conoscendo la storia non me la prendo e accetto la sua decisione.


Esattamente il contrario...  mi hanno sfankulato tutte.
Non frequento ne sento più nessuna 
Invece io le ricordo tutte con affetto,  tutte tranne una


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Esattamente il contrario...  mi hanno sfankulato tutte.
> Non frequento ne sento più nessuna
> Invece io le ricordo tutte con affetto,  tutte tranne una


Beh che gli facevi?
Dai non è possibile....
Le portavi qll esasperazione


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Esattamente il contrario...  mi hanno sfankulato tutte.
> Non frequento ne sento più nessuna
> Invece io le ricordo tutte con affetto,  tutte tranne una


Che scommetto è quella di cui eri veramente innamorato...


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ero a letto con la febbre a 39....


Pure io ero a letto  ma non con la febbre


----------



## Koala (23 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sto antipatica perchè giocavo a nascondino?


Niente non ce la fai proprio…


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Nessuno le ha dato soddisfazione e allora fa la simpatica


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Pure io ero a letto  ma non con la febbre


Mi ribolle anche adesso


----------



## Koala (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il capodanno 2000


Mamma mia, avevo 8 anni, ci divertimmo tanto in famiglia, a saperlo che di lì a poco avrei perso mio fratello


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mamma mia, avevo 8 anni, ci divertimmo tanto in famiglia, a saperlo che di lì a poco avrei perso mio fratello


Mi dispiace...


----------



## Etta (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ti sembra carino fare notare a gente come me e Giulia che in confronto a te siamo vecchiette?


Ossignur non era quello l’intento dai.  Non vedeteci sempre il doppio significato. Però ricordo che ancora ero alle medie.


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ossignur non era quello l’intento dai.  Non vedeteci sempre il doppio significato. Però ricordo che ancora ero alle medie.


Vai...insisti


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh che gli facevi?
> Dai non è possibile....
> Le portavi qll esasperazione


Ma che ne so. Sfankulato nel vero senso della parola.
Bohhh probabilmente non avevano piu piacere ad avere a che fare con me


----------



## Koala (23 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ossignur non era quello l’intento dai.  Non vedeteci sempre il doppio significato. Però ricordo che ancora ero alle medie.


Io ero alle elementari… tie


----------



## Etta (23 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io ero alle elementari… tie


Eh caspita una differenza enorme eh.


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che scommetto è quella di cui eri veramente innamorato...


No, no 
Non era nella topo ten delle amate
Era solo la più stronza


----------



## Etta (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vai...insisti


Adesso non posso più dire nulla?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mamma mia, avevo 8 anni, ci divertimmo tanto in famiglia, a saperlo che di lì a poco avrei perso mio fratello


Cazzx...
Che dolore...


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Penso che l’importante sia innanzitutto ricordarsi bene perché sono ex


Un po’ come gli amici che si fa a cercare su Fb…se li si è persi ci sarà pure stato un motivo.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma parli solo di lati positivi o anche negativi?


Parlo di lati. 



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io in genere le storie le vivo non solo a letto quindi sinceramente non ho persone che ricordo solo per le doti amatorie...


E si è visto difatti come ti faceva stare bene il tuo ex, vivendolo anche fuori dal letto. Nella mia esperienza, avendo provato un po’ di tutto, le storie più serene erano quelle ove il sesso occupava almeno la metà del tempo che si passava assieme.



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa io...


Anche tu stavi molto bene con i tuoi precedenti vero? Quindi, per cosa li ricordi? Per quello che racconti di loro?



Koala ha detto:


> Ho un’ex amica (va bene uguale?) che la ricordo moooolto bene per le sue ascelle particolarmente compromettenti


Folte ed odorose? Amo le donne in canottiera con il ciuffetto nero che esce….



Nono ha detto:


> Io ricordo tutte le mie ex.
> Dettagli, momenti, episodi
> Soprattutto momenti dove ho provato sensazioni particolari.
> Ricordo quasi tutte cose belle, e poche meno belle.
> Non dettagli sessuali... sensazioni, emozioni, sorprese,  parole


anchio di quelle in comune ricordo i loro racconti dei loro ex…impavidi guerrieri….



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io quello che ricordo meglio in assoluto perché semplicemente l ho idealizzato è stato il ragazzo con cui sono stata ad intermittenza dalla 5 superiore fino a quando mi sono messa con mio marito...
> Mai stati insieme ufficialmente...ma ogni tanto ci ritrovavano e ci frequentavamo per un po'...
> Per lui io sono stata la prima...
> Il pomeriggio quando l abbiamo fatto in  cantina da lui è stato magico....
> ...


Due cuori e una cantina…..



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ti sembra carino fare notare a gente come me e Giulia che in confronto a te siamo vecchiette?


Non siete vecchie, siete diversamente giovani….


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> anchio di quelle in comune ricordo i loro racconti dei loro ex…impavidi guerrieri….


Non le abbiamo mai contate quelle comuni ....


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ohmamma anno 2000. Io giocavo ancora a nascondino.


Tra gli ombrelloni e il bar? 



Nono ha detto:


> Non le abbiamo mai contate quelle comuni ....


Dovremmo metterci li un giorno. Devo vedere se sul vecchio pc ho ancora il foglio Excel….



Nono ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi chiedo.... chissà se anche tutte loro si ricordano di me..
> Sarebbe bello poter chiedere che ricordo hanno di noi .... o forse è meglio di no


Lasa pert….

Ogni tanto quando leggo qualche nick femminile sconosciuto parlare male dell’ex amante mi viene il dubbio sia una qualche mia ex…



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Facevi i pompini di nascosto?


Di nascosto Etta non fa nulla…


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche tu stavi molto bene con i tuoi precedenti vero? Quindi, per cosa li ricordi? Per quello che racconti di loro?


Li ricordo anche per quello che facevamo, uscite, pranzi, passeggiate, confidenze, condivisione. I ricordi che riguardano il sesso sinceramente lasciano il tempo che trovano. 
Non sono stata bene con tutti, e non sempre. Lo sai.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Li ricordo anche per quello che facevamo, uscite, pranzi, passeggiate, confidenze, condivisione. I ricordi che riguardano il sesso sinceramente lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Non sono stata bene con tutti, e non sempre. Lo sai.


Per questo ho chiesto.


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dovremmo metterci li un giorno. Devo vedere se sul vecchio pc ho ancora il foglio Excel….


Lo incrociamo col mio excel


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Lo incrociamo col mio excel


Facciamo il cerca verticale.
Cerca A1 nel foglio NONO, se lo trovi ritorna quel che trovi nel foglio PINCO, se non lo trovi mi dai falso.
va bene?


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Nessuno le ha dato soddisfazione e allora fa la simpatica


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi ribolle anche adesso


eh ci credo 


Koala ha detto:


> Mamma mia, avevo 8 anni, ci divertimmo tanto in famiglia, a saperlo che di lì a poco avrei perso mio fratello


Oh cavolo mi spiace 
Io avevo quasi 18 anni invece…


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Facciamo il cerca verticale.
> Cerca A1 nel foglio NONO, se lo trovi ritorna quel che trovi nel foglio PINCO, se non lo trovi mi dai falso.
> va bene?


Le mie le ho messe tutte in orizzontale....


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Parlo di lati.


Ho buona memoria, quindi ricordo tutto, sensazioni belle e brutte, caratteristiche caratteriali e fisiche, in genere ho buoni ricordi non sono rimasta in cattivo rapporti con nessuno


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi hanno sgridato perché ho detto ad una persona che me la ricorderò per sempre per le sue eccelse doti…orali.
> Ueh, ognuno ricorda le persone che escono dalla sua vita per i motivi che sa lui, mica dovrà rendere conto anche di questo.
> Voi cosa ricordate dei vostri ex? Tutto un complesso di sensescion o un qualcosa in particolare? Bon scappo che ho la mia dose di …bacetti serale.


Io ricordo i miei ex fidanzatini per le emozioni che mi hanno fatto provare in gioventù (faccio parte delle diversamente giocaniqualcuno lo sento ancora ogni tanto, dopo decenni  di altri non ricordo neanche il viso!
Il mio ex amante lo ricordo per le emozioni, e non solo quelle a letto, perché il sesso è importante ma non c’è solo quello in una relazione. 
E lo stesso vale per gli amici, ogni persona che ho conosciuto ed ho poi perso mi ha lasciato qualcosa che è rimasto comunque in me. Invece mi chiedo come mi ricordano loro, quelli che ho proprio perso di vista


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Le mie le ho messe tutte in orizzontale....


Dobbiamo usare il trasponi…trasponi a 90…


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io ricordo i miei ex fidanzatini per le emozioni che mi hanno fatto provare in gioventù (faccio parte delle diversamente giocaniqualcuno lo sento ancora ogni tanto, dopo decenni  di altri non ricordo neanche il viso!
> Il mio ex amante lo ricordo per le emozioni, e non solo quelle a letto, perché il sesso è importante ma non c’è solo quello in una relazione.
> E lo stesso vale per gli amici, ogni persona che ho conosciuto ed ho poi perso mi ha lasciato qualcosa che è rimasto comunque in me. Invece mi chiedo come mi ricordano loro, quelli che ho proprio perso di vista


Chissà l’attuale come lo ricorderai dopo….se vivo o morto intendo…


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dobbiamo usare il trasponi…trasponi a 90…


Comunque se dovessimo incrociare veramente.... ne verrebbero fuori delle belle


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chissà l’attuale come lo ricorderai dopo….se vivo o morto intendo…


Non ho capito  
Morto perché lo farò fuori io


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Comunque se dovessimo incrociare veramente.... ne verrebbero fuori delle belle


E non l’amicizia andrebbe a quel paese. meglio non sapere….


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E non l’amicizia andrebbe a quel paese. meglio non sapere….


Si infatti.... finiremmo per litigare


----------



## Etta (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tra gli ombrelloni e il bar?


Non proprio. L’anno dopo però avevo conosciuto il prof.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non proprio. L’anno dopo però avevo conosciuto il prof.


E da lì…hai cominciato a premeditare….


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non ho capito
> Morto perché lo farò fuori io


Vabbè  .... ti consoleremo ....


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Vabbè  .... ti consoleremo ....


Grazie per il pensiero!
Ma non ho intenzione di farlo fuori per un bel po’ il mio amore


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ho buona memoria, quindi ricordo tutto, sensazioni belle e brutte, caratteristiche caratteriali e fisiche, in genere ho buoni ricordi non sono rimasta in cattivo rapporti con nessuno


Beata te...
Io ne ho uno almeno col dente avvelenato...e non so manco perché.....(forse 2...)...
Ma incazzato da paura....,


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beata te...
> Io ne ho uno almeno col dente avvelenato...e non so manco perché.....(forse 2...)...
> Ma incazzato da paura....,


Ma colpa mia ..cmq ..
Sapendo che era astemio ci ho voluto cmq provare
Ma ho imparato...
Mai più con uno astemio...,


----------



## ologramma (23 Giugno 2022)

Ricordo tutto o quasi della mia vita quindi perché ricordare solo gli amori vissuti .


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No, no
> Non era nella topo ten delle amate
> Era solo la più stronza


Forte topo ten, mai sentito dire


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Adesso non posso più dire nulla?


E chi sono io per dirti di stare zitta? Ci mancherebbe....


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma colpa mia ..cmq ..
> Sapendo che era astemio ci ho voluto cmq provare
> Ma ho imparato...
> Mai più con uno astemio...,


Nooooo

E io che volevo provarci


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E si è visto difatti come ti faceva stare bene il tuo ex, vivendolo anche fuori dal letto. Nella mia esperienza, avendo provato un po’ di tutto, le storie più serene erano quelle ove il sesso occupava almeno la metà del tempo che si passava assieme.


Mi trovi impreparata ..non avevo con me il cronometro per capire quanto tempo facevamo cosa... però un appunto te lo vorrei fare...a maggior ragione se passassi del tempo con te facendo anche altro e te di me ricordassi solo i pompini...tanto contenta non sarei...


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beata te...
> Io ne ho uno almeno col dente avvelenato...e non so manco perché.....(forse 2...)...
> Ma incazzato da paura....,


Ma ti dirò che in teoria io dovrei averli quasi tutti incazzati visto come li ho mollati, e invece…


----------



## ologramma (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi trovi impreparata ..non avevo con me il cronometro per capire quanto tempo facevamo cosa... però un appunto te lo vorrei fare...a maggior ragione se passassi del tempo con te facendo anche altro e te di me ricordassi solo i pompini...tanto contenta non sarei...


Brava , è meglio il contesto che ci porta a fare sesso  difatti il piacere finale rimane un vago ricordo ecco perché finito di provare piacere di cerca di ripetere


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Nooooo
> 
> E io che volevo provarci


Ti sei eliminato da solo...
Già birra e gazzosa...
Poi no le rosse...


----------



## ologramma (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti sei eliminato da solo...
> Già birra e gazzosa...
> Poi no le rosse...


La birra e gazzosa l'ho detta io perché ai miei tempi così si usava ,ma si beveva anche senza


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti sei eliminato da solo...
> Già birra e gazzosa...
> Poi no le rosse...


Mi sono autoflagellato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mi sono autoflagellato


Beh se mi offri uno spritz magari potresti rimediare...ma ho dei dubbi 
Non ti piacerà manco il campari..


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh se mi offri uno spritz magari potresti rimediare...ma ho dei dubbi
> Non ti piacerà manco il campari..


Comunque birra e Campari non li bevo neanche io


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque birra e Campari non li bevo neanche io


Eliminata anche te


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh se mi offri uno spritz magari potresti rimediare...ma ho dei dubbi
> Non ti piacerà manco il campari..


Ma è amaro il campari.......


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Eliminata anche te


Pazienza


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma è amaro il campari.......


Io preferisco spritz con aperol


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io preferisco spritz con aperol


Io prenderò un virgin mojito


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io prenderò un virgin mojito


Adoro anche il mojito


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io preferisco spritz con aperol


Buono


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma è amaro il campari.......


Xxxxxx...
Eliminato...


----------



## Koala (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Xxxxxx...
> Eliminato...


Per me o campari o aperol non disdegno nulla… mi auto elimino?


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2022)

questo 3d è sempre più preoccupante


----------



## Etta (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E da lì…hai cominciato a premeditare….


E così 20 anno dopo successe il fattaccio. 



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma colpa mia ..cmq ..
> Sapendo che era astemio ci ho voluto cmq provare
> Ma ho imparato...
> Mai più con uno astemio...,


Che hai contro gli astemi? 



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E chi sono io per dirti di stare zitta? Ci mancherebbe....


Sisì era per dire. Però ogni cosa che dico pensate sempre al 2 fine.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi trovi impreparata ..non avevo con me il cronometro per capire quanto tempo facevamo cosa... però un appunto te lo vorrei fare...a maggior ragione se passassi del tempo con te facendo anche altro e te di me ricordassi solo i pompini...tanto contenta non sarei...


Beh, ognuno è un po’ responsabile di quello che l’altro ricorda di lei o di lui, quindi al posto tuo piu che non essere contenta un paio di domande sul come ti sei comportata con questo ipotetico lui durante la storia, me le farei. 
Ho una ex amante ad esempio che di me parla solo male, ma ciclicamente si presenta nella mia vita in cerca di attenzioni. 
Se tu ke chiedessi come si ricorda Pinco, penso che impareresti nuove parolacce.
Questo per dire, che si dicono tante cose, ma poi i fatti dimostrano altro.
Venendo a te ed a quello che di te ricorderebbe solo i pompini, evidentemente a fatti durante la storia, non c’era poi molto oltre i pompini stessi.



perplesso ha detto:


> questo 3d è sempre più preoccupante


Io bannerei tutti gli utenti che non mostrano rispetto per il rosso, il bianco e la bionda. Senza pietà.



Etta ha detto:


> E così 20 anno dopo successe il fattaccio.
> 
> 
> Che hai contro gli astemi?
> ...


Che poi è il primo fine….



ologramma ha detto:


> La birra e gazzosa l'ho detta io perché ai miei tempi così si usava ,ma si beveva anche senza


Senza birra o senza gazzosa?


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh, ognuno è un po’ responsabile di quello che l’altro ricorda di lei o di lui, quindi al posto tuo piu che non essere contenta un paio di domande sul come ti sei comportata con questo ipotetico lui durante la storia, me le farei.
> Ho una ex amante ad esempio che di me parla solo male, ma ciclicamente si presenta nella mia vita in cerca di attenzioni.
> Se tu ke chiedessi come si ricorda Pinco, penso che impareresti nuove parolacce.
> Questo per dire, che si dicono tante cose, ma poi i fatti dimostrano altro.
> ...


Pinco mi sa che il caldo ti sta dando alla testa...non sono io che vengo ricordata per i pompini... è la tua amica che ti ha sgridato perché le hai detto che appunto la ricorderai per solo per questo ad avere il problema...non io


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo 3d è sempre più preoccupante


A te per cosa ti ricordano?


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A te per cosa ti ricordano?


perchè sono veramente brutto


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Pinco mi sa che il caldo ti sta dando alla testa...non sono io che vengo ricordata per i pompini... è la tua amica che ti ha sgridato perché le hai detto che appunto la ricorderai per solo per questo ad avere il problema...non io


Certo, ma tu avevi fatto una ipotesi facendomi un appunto dicendo che se tu fossi ecc ecc ecc. Ed io ho risposto. Però comprendo ti possa non piacere la mia risposta. Capita.


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo, ma tu avevi fatto una ipotesi facendomi un appunto dicendo che se tu fossi ecc ecc ecc. Ed io ho risposto. Però comprendo ti possa non piacere la mia risposta. Capita.


Ma va va...sembri gatto Silvestro stamani ...ma ti voglio bene lo stesso


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma va va...sembri gatto Silvestro stamani ...ma ti voglio bene lo stesso


bianco nero mai!


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> bianco nero mai!


forza juve


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> forza juve


grande Omicron


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè sono veramente brutto


io ho uno che a cadenza regolare si ripresenta, inizia facendo il romantico e poi devia su argomenti più "triviali"


----------



## Lostris (24 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè sono veramente brutto


L’importante è eccellere in qualcosa.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> L’importante è eccellere in qualcosa.


C'era uno famoso che diceva che qualunque persona incontri nella tua vita è più brava di te in qualcosa, impara quindi da lui. E noi impareremo da perplesso ad essere o diventare brutti. Nel mio caso, ancora più brutto.


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2022)

ah da quel punto di vista sono un fuoriclasse


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sto antipatica perchè giocavo a nascondino?


no per me solo  per il fatto che il 2000 lo reputi paleolitico
e se permetti....
perché mente tu giocavi a nascondino io non facevo mica  la calzetta, anzi...

cavalcavo l'onda NEL LAVORO e tanto altro......

ma no dai antipatica no, fastidiosa un po' si


----------



## Etta (24 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> no per me solo  per il fatto che il 2000 lo reputi paleolitico
> e se permetti....
> perché mente tu giocavi a nascondino io non facevo mica  la calzetta, anzi...
> 
> ...


Eh mica e’ colpa mia se sono nata dopo che posso farci.


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh mica e’ colpa mia se sono nata dopo che posso farci.


ci mancherebbe


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

sei dell'87 etta,  non sei del 2000, su, che hai i tuoi annetti, non fare la giovincella che non lo sei


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sei dell'87 etta,  non sei del 2000, su, che hai i tuoi annetti, non fare la giovincella che non lo sei


lei si sente più giovane di quello che è e lo dimostra abbondantemente negli sproloqui


----------

